# 2019 Orchids by Hausermann Open House



## tomkalina (Feb 19, 2019)

Just a quick note to let everyone know that Fox Valley Orchids, Ltd.will have a sales table at the 2019 Orchids by Hausermann Open House held at their Villa Park, IL greenhouse the weekends of Mar. 1-3 and Mar. 8-10, 2019. Come celebrate Spring with us and see thousands of orchids in bloom at Chicagoland's annual "Rite of Spring".


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 24, 2019)

Forgot to mention - Orchids by Hausermann will be open from 9am - 5:30 pm each day of the 2019 Open House.


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 7, 2019)

Here's a photo of our sales area at Hausermann's. Last weekend was incredible as far as attendance! Seems like a lot of people have cabin fever, given this never-ending winter.


----------

